# How do you open the BOA on Adidas boots?



## supern00b (Jan 27, 2020)

yank it outward


----------



## dwdesign (Mar 30, 2011)

Repair Guides for the BOA® Fit System


Need to repair or replace your BOA Fit System? Click here to find the right repair guide for your situation.




www.boafit.com





Find the version of BOA dial your boot uses (usually H2, H3 or H4) and follow the directions.


----------



## ProdigyTorres (Nov 11, 2020)

dwdesign said:


> Repair Guides for the BOA® Fit System
> 
> 
> Need to repair or replace your BOA Fit System? Click here to find the right repair guide for your situation.
> ...


Yeah it’s H3 dual BOA but they only have directions for the top BOA dial.. I can’t find directions for the bottom/side BOA 


supern00b said:


> yank it outward


Yeah it’s disengaged but there’s no hole or opening or nothing. I tried pulling it even more but it doesn’t come off..


----------



## dwdesign (Mar 30, 2011)

There is an ever so subtle slot/gap to push to release the piece. On my old boots (not Adidas, but was an H3), it was not as pronounced/obvious as in this illustration. I could barely tell it was there.


----------



## ProdigyTorres (Nov 11, 2020)

dwdesign said:


> There is an ever so subtle slot/gap to push to release the piece. On my old boots (not Adidas, but was an H3), it was not as pronounced/obvious as in this illustration. I could barely tell it was there.
> 
> 
> View attachment 156929


Wow, yeah I found it.. thanks ..
These boots are weird. I inserted a screwdriver and the reel housing is not turning (yes, I made sure the system was disengaged). Not sure if it’s always this hard to replace BOA systems.
I contacted adidas support and they said they can’t help me.
Thanks for the replies


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

ProdigyTorres said:


> Wow, yeah I found it.. thanks ..
> These boots are weird. I inserted a screwdriver and the reel housing is not turning (yes, I made sure the system was disengaged). Not sure if it’s always this hard to replace BOA systems.
> I contacted adidas support and they said they can’t help me.
> Thanks for the replies


Why don't you try contacting Boa themselves? I'm sure they know more about the system than any of the manufacturers that license it.

www.boafit.com


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

ProdigyTorres said:


> Wow, yeah I found it.. thanks ..
> These boots are weird. I inserted a screwdriver and the reel housing is not turning (yes, I made sure the system was disengaged). Not sure if it’s always this hard to replace BOA systems.
> I contacted adidas support and they said they can’t help me.
> Thanks for the replies


Its easy to work on boas. You are quitting too easily my man. Get the knob off and see what kind of mess you have in there, you can fix it within 1 hour once you get that knob off and then you will feel like a pro.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Where did you buy these? Brand new, send them back.


----------



## supern00b (Jan 27, 2020)

ProdigyTorres said:


> Yeah it’s H3 dual BOA but they only have directions for the top BOA dial.. I can’t find directions for the bottom/side BOA
> 
> Yeah it’s disengaged but there’s no hole or opening or nothing. I tried pulling it even more but it doesn’t come off..


Ah sry, my response must've been patronizing. Glad you figured it out though.


----------



## ProdigyTorres (Nov 11, 2020)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Where did you buy these? Brand new, send them back.


Bought them in person at the Adidas store.. I got them for a really good price but yeah I might have to return them. I had to use them today and they work fine, but they’re really hard to put on and take off because the BOA is just stuck..


----------



## supern00b (Jan 27, 2020)

ProdigyTorres said:


> Bought them in person at the Adidas store.. I got them for a really good price but yeah I might have to return them. I had to use them today and they work fine, but they’re really hard to put on and take off because the BOA is just stuck..


Adidas is having a sale? Or was it store-specific?


----------



## ProdigyTorres (Nov 11, 2020)

supern00b said:


> Adidas is having a sale? Or was it store-specific?


I think it was just at the store that i went to (Ontario Mills). I think it was the only pair that they had , so they were clearance + 40% off.. They’re $420 online but I got them for literally $100.. I also got some brand new Adidas Tactical ADV boots ($350 online) for less than $90.. but they feel kinda small so not sure if I’ll be keeping those


----------



## supern00b (Jan 27, 2020)

ProdigyTorres said:


> I think it was just at the store that i went to (Ontario Mills). I think it was the only pair that they had , so they were clearance + 40% off.. They’re $420 online but I got them for literally $100.. I also got some brand new Adidas Tactical ADV boots ($350 online) for less than $90.. but they feel kinda small so not sure if I’ll be keeping those


Holy shit dude, good score. Guess I'm taking a trip to my local brick n mortar....


----------



## Max Headroom (Mar 4, 2019)

Mine had the wires all tangled and wound up inside the Boa dial. It is hard to take the dial apart but you have to grip it from the ridges by where it attaches to the boot. I had grip one of them with channellock pliers. now mine are working fine. I think a batch of boots got put together wrong.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

ProdigyTorres said:


> I think it was just at the store that i went to (Ontario Mills). I think it was the only pair that they had , so they were clearance + 40% off.. They’re $420 online but I got them for literally $100.. I also got some brand new Adidas Tactical ADV boots ($350 online) for less than $90.. but they feel kinda small so not sure if I’ll be keeping those


What size are the tacticals? If they fit I’ll buy em from you, or scoop them up from the mall if you return.


----------



## Arunc84 (Nov 13, 2021)

ProdigyTorres said:


> Wow, yeah I found it.. thanks ..
> These boots are weird. I inserted a screwdriver and the reel housing is not turning (yes, I made sure the system was disengaged). Not sure if it’s always this hard to replace BOA systems.
> I contacted adidas support and they said they can’t help me.
> Thanks for the replies


Hey buddy,
Is there a chance you can post the pic of where it is. I imported these shoes from Europe to my country and there is no boot shop/adidas or boa support in my country. Only way is I fix these shoes.


----------

